# Bad bathroom and sleeping habits



## trf0ster (Feb 16, 2013)

I have now had Twinkie home for a week, but I have noticed some odd behaviors that my other hedgie doesn't have. Twinkie will poop ANYWERE! In her food dish, on her house.... she even managed to pee on a toy that is bigger than her. But the biggest head scratcher is that she will pee and poop under her liner, and then sleep in it! I am use to liner divers, my other hedgie loves to sleep under her's. But to lie in poo and pee? I have cleaned out her cage and changed her liner every day this week because it was literally stuck to the coroplast! My husband went up to give her her first bath today, and when he woke her up from her nap, she was dripping in pee. No exaggeration! Has anyone else experienced this? And if so, how do I break her of sleeping in her poop?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Do you have a litter tray for her? What about her wheel?


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm not sure about pee, but I know with poop people set up a litter area and move the poop there until the hedgie gets the idea. Maybe she will just start to do all bathroom duties there too? Sounds like she's may just be messy, hehe. Good luck resolving this!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

How old is she?


----------



## trf0ster (Feb 16, 2013)

Draenog said:


> Do you have a litter tray for her? What about her wheel?


I do have both a litter tray and a wheel. She wheel's a little bit, but I think she is still a little young to go a while on it. There is never a mess in her wheel or litter pan. I use paper towels in her litter pan, and this morning she pulled one out and used it to cover herself. I guess she doesn't like her igloo either, not sure why.


----------



## trf0ster (Feb 16, 2013)

ashleyyy said:


> I'm not sure about pee, but I know with poop people set up a litter area and move the poop there until the hedgie gets the idea. Maybe she will just start to do all bathroom duties there too? Sounds like she's may just be messy, hehe. Good luck resolving this!


I have been moving her poop to her litter pan, but she doesn't seem to care, lol. Hopefully she will get the hint!


----------



## trf0ster (Feb 16, 2013)

nikki said:


> How old is she?


I'm not sure of her age because the shop I got her from didn't know. But she is pretty young. I would guess maybe 6 weeks to 2 months at the most. She is small, and is quilling really small quills almost constantly.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Maybe this isn't what you want to hear but you might just have a messy hedgehog. Mine is the same way. I tried to litter train her for months! Constantly putting poop in her litter pan hoping she would get the hint. She is now 6 months and hasn't changed much. She is a little cleaner than when she was a baby but she still poops wherever she wants. 

Either way, keep doing what you are doing. Your hedgie is still a baby so hopefully she will realize that she needs to do her business in the tray. Some hedgies learn right away, but some require effort. 

Just work to always have her go in the litter pan. Even when she is out of the cage, bring the litter pan out as well. As soon as she looks like she is about to poop/pee, put her in the tray. She will hopefully begin to associate the tray with going to the bathroom. 

I unfortunately don't have any suggestions to prevent her from sleeping in her own poop. Maybe when she starts to figure out what the tray is for, she will go to the bathroom in there and then go to sleep elsewhere.

good luck with your hedgie!!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

She is still a baby and like human babies hedgehog babies don't have a lot of control over where and when they "go". All you can do right now is try to keep her and her cage as clean as possible and hopefully she'll improve as she gets older and gains more control over her bodily functions.


----------



## Nick120180 (Oct 27, 2014)

It could be worse, mines learnt to stick his whole bum out of the c&c cage and poop / wee on the floor!


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Nick120180 said:


> It could be worse, mines learnt to stick his whole bum out of the c&c cage and poop / wee on the floor!


I'm sorry but...BWAHAHAHA! I love hedgies SO much. They are the trickiest, weirdest little things!


----------

